# What theme is your campsite?



## Twisterheart

What theme did you choose for your campsite? I chose the cute theme, but I'll probably do a mixture of cute and natural. I'm not too big on the sporty theme, so that one is my least favorite.


----------



## Mareets

natural ! the others looked too out of place for me, i like the...natural... look haha


----------



## Ellexi

Like you, I'm planning on cute with a little natural. The pink is overwhelming for me right now so if I don't like it later on with my recolors I may switch it up. I'm less about themes and more about what kind of pieces I like. So we'll see!

And yes I know my animals want certain things, but it's my camp and not theirs. Neh neh neh


----------



## angiepie

Cute. Obsessed with it so far.


----------



## squidpops

I chose natural because I liked Goldie the best out of the starters but as far as furniture and stuff goes I like to call it:
"my camp my rules, i'm putting whatever i want out here and y'all can't stop me *pairs pink girly carpet with flame tent, throws plants around* "this drum set? totally goes with this teddy bear."


----------



## Fresh

I choose Cool but I’m going for Sporty. The skateboard ramp and the soccer field are just too awesome to pass up.


----------



## PaperCat

natural. tho i will end up just using stuff i like. i dont mind the ranch items but i may switch to the stripe.


----------



## Jeannine

I chose natural - I liked the theme and Goldie best


----------



## Paperboy012305

I chose natural because it was the most "natural" one out of the rest.


----------



## Ryumia

*Q*: *What theme is your campsite?*

*A*: The theme that I started out with when playing Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp was the natural theme. As the game goes on... I'm not entirely sure what the theme of my campsite is going to be.


----------



## texas toast

Doing a mixture of cute and natural i guess lol


----------



## Snowfell

I'm going with a natural/cute mix. I've seen a few sporty campsites that looked really nice though, so maybe I'll mix it up later and do a sport theme when I've got more options.


----------



## Anactoria

I kind of wish they made the cool/cute/sporty options less stereotypical. I went with natural, not sure if I want to keep it cozy or make it more sophisticated/ornamental/zen-hipstery


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Natural, but now I'm kind of wishing I had gone cute. I'm still going to eventually build everything and then change my stuff around every so often, but right now I'm working on the natural and cool amenities. =] Mostly because I have been having an influx of "cool" villagers wanting to move in.


----------



## cornimer

I chose natural. I don't really like the other ones


----------



## AccfSally

Natural, can't wait to get items I want the most...if they're even in the game yet.


----------



## Cheshire

I picked cool because all the black furniture and fire patterns resonate with my inner edgelord


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I chose cool cuz Apollo


----------



## Sheando

I started out with Natural, but I'm kind of regretting it now. I've been building Sporty amenities, because that half-pipe is hilarious. I'll probably try to build all of them, though, otherwise most of the animals will hit their level caps right away.


----------



## Lunariati

i chose natural since i thought it went well with the forest surroundings. i was considering choosing the cute theme, but at the same time i was a little eh on it. none of the starting campsites appealed that much to me


----------



## CaramelCookie

Cute! I've built the natural tent as well though and am planning to get it to level 3, tear it down and build the sporty one so I can unlock the swimming pool.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I chose the "cute" theme.  I love the amenities that go with it, and a lot of my favorite villagers have that theme as well.


----------



## MokaAkashiya

Started with cool so I could get Apollo, switched to Natural. Now that I am nearly level 40 I am now changing my camp to a Sporty type. I just need to level a few villagers and make like one or two furniture pieces and I am done!


----------



## Bcat

I picked cute initially and I feel like that's still my overall theme


----------



## Hanami

i chose cute, but i'm going to have a mix of cute and natural


----------



## Nightstar

I chose natural but I've been mixing natural and cute.


----------



## Cou

got natural and currently building the cute tent


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I chose the natural theme because it's very simple and easy


----------



## Flare

Picked Natural early but then decided to head for a Cool theme.


----------



## AngelBunny

i did cute for my first camp ( my tablet ) and natural for my second ( dad's tablet! )


----------



## mitfy

natural, though i went through all the trouble to get the tree swing with the cute tent. once this is done i'm gonna put in the natural tent though.


----------



## Spooky.

I chose cute initially because I wanted Rosie first but I didn't stick with it, since you can change it all anyway.


----------



## Selene

I love cute and vintage things, so I went with that theme with a mix of natural.


----------



## Darumy

Cool, though I ultimately built sporty/natural amenities. Because I feel like that's what most my hopefully future added faves will enjoy orz

The sporty tent is underrated. seeing the campers cook is charming as hell.


----------



## Relly

I chose cute, I really want the swing and the carousel


----------



## PaperCat

i kind of want to make a woodstock theme with natural and cool stuff but at the same time i just want it to be more charming rustic :/


----------



## Laurina

I chose the cute theme because Rosie is one of my favorites. Now it's pretty much half cute and half natural as far as amenities and the villagers I currently host.


----------



## hestu

I chose sporty because I really like Jay but most of my current furniture is actually natural, so I guess both? lol


----------



## iPunchy92

I Chose Natural originally with cute as my second amenity!
I also really like the street set you can get with the cool amenities!


----------



## OLoveLy

I choose the theme nature because i love the tent and the picnic set. ^^


----------



## TykiButterfree

I picked the cool theme, but I don't really have much in my campsite since I haven't been able to play much.


----------



## Libra

Natural, because I wanted to meet Goldie, LOL. But at the moment my campsite is just a mix of chairs and sofas, so everyone has a place to sit. Haven't figured out yet how I want to decorate.


----------



## lPeachy

Natural and I'm going to go for like a really outdoorsy campy theme once I have enough resources.
I wanted to keep it all really green with plants and use the sleeping bags and hiking gear items for sure~
Sure i guess like natural/sporty.
I wish we had the option to make the furniture area all flooring or all grass though, I'd much rather not have the grey wooden floor at all.


----------



## calamitybot

I chose the cool theme because I thought that the stage amenity was... well... cool.
Now, my campsite, if I was to pick a theme, is probably a nice natural/cute hybrid as a cafe.
It's too bad that now, new players can only pick between cool, natural, sporty, and cute when there's also harmonious, modern, elegant, and hip.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I chose the cool theme because I thought that the stage amenity was... well... cool.
Now, my campsite, if I was to pick a theme, is probably a nice natural/cute hybrid as a cafe.
It's too bad that now, new players can only pick between cool, natural, sporty, and cute when there's also harmonious, modern, elegant, and hip.


----------



## Hat'

I try to keep it modern and natural at the same time.


----------



## Roald_fan

I started out natural, but most of my furniture and decorations, as well as both my amenities right now, are modern.  I like the modern stuff a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Started out cool, then sporty mixed with natural/rustic, then now elegant. Colton will never leave my campsite.
I always have 3 sections in my campsite because I keep switching themes. The middle part at the moment is Marshal's pastry cookie items, used to be Rover's cafe.


----------



## Chizuru

I picked cute theme.


----------



## Leen

It's a mixture of natural, harmonious and modern <3


----------



## magicaldonkey

mine?s natural~
much natural everywhere


----------



## PaperCat

I started as natural. Currently it is a weird mix of rustic and modern. Kinda retro like.


----------

